# For the Bouv fans



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Last weeks i have digitalized some old VHS tapes that where laying around.
One is of a family day at the local club in 1979, with the purpose to see how far the dogs are with the training/are ready for trailing.

Because there is almost no film out there of the classic KNPV Bouv i thought it would be nice sharing it here.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1rauhitnTE


(sorry for he beep in the audio, if someone know how to remove it let me know)


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

I am a Bouvier guy and enjoyed your video. Thanks for posting it . Any details of the handlers and dogs name?? I guess there are only a very few that are still training and trialling Bouviers in the Knpv. I Believe there are only one or two Bouviers a year that are obtaining their Ph 1 titles per year.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Alan Fielding said:


> I am a Bouvier guy and enjoyed your video. Thanks for posting it . Any details of the handlers and dogs name?? I guess there are only a very few that are still training and trialling Bouviers in the Knpv. I Believe there are only one or two Bouviers a year that are obtaining their Ph 1 titles per year.


The handlers name is Harry Verkooien with Kazan, he did 414 on his trail.
( But i will be surprised if you would know the name.  )

The decoy (with the beard) also had some nice Bouv's, 
One called "Marco" was a very good one, he came in 2nd place in the provincial championships around 1988.
(i think he went to the national championships, but i don't know for sure.)
That was one of the last good Bouv's in my region.

The Bouv's you see nowadays you can't compere with the old one's... 

Here is a photo of Ton Peeters and "Marco". :


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

How would you say this Bouvier compares to other KNPV titled Bouvs out there?


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> How would you say this Bouvier compares to other KNPV titled Bouvs out there?


This dog was still in training when the tape was made.
( As I'm sure you can see in the clip. ;-) )

So comparing it to a titled one (modern or old Bouv) is not fair.


----------



## Alan Fielding (Dec 7, 2009)

Hello Rene- thanks again- I would like to ask a general question regarding different breeds in the Knpv and specifically Bouviers. There are still a few Bouviers a year that get their Knpv titles and usually their scores are between 400 and 420. Does this score indicate a level of achievement and subsequently PERHAPS a candidate for a breeding program? Or are scores in this area considered to be a "poor" performance.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Alan Fielding said:


> Hello Rene- thanks again- I would like to ask a general question regarding different breeds in the Knpv and specifically Bouviers. There are still a few Bouviers a year that get their Knpv titles and usually their scores are between 400 and 420. Does this score indicate a level of achievement and subsequently PERHAPS a candidate for a breeding program? Or are scores in this area considered to be a "poor" performance.


Love to give you more info Alan, but Bouv's are not my cup of thee.
Most what i know is from my old man and a former local Bouv breeder. (he bred the old police line Bouv's)

Scores don't say anything when it comes to breeding, its way more complicated than just a score.
for example a very important thing is "Vererven" 
(don't know the English word, but means passing on trains to there offspring) a score for sure doesn't tell you that..

But I'm not going to burn my fingers on breeders talk, its not good for your health.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

vererven=to inherit

Rene, do you know of this Kazan is sold to the police of Amsterdam in '80 or '81? There was a Kazan bouv in the police than and he looks a lot like him. 

I would love to see (and have) another old police line bouv now. I have some very good memories of the old lined bouv. Sorry for the bouv lovers, but nowadays there just a heavy poodle to see, and no character anymore.

Points are an indication of (good) training and ability from the dog. But a lot of 440 dogs (max points) are not my cup of tea to breed ;-)


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice video. That Bouv looks more like the heavier build, AKC Bouvs. Mine has the longer, lighter build- more like the ones in the old skewl black and white shots. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

René Hendriks said:


> Last weeks i have digitalized some old VHS tapes that where laying around.
> One is of a family day at the local club in 1979, with the purpose to see how far the dogs are with the training/are ready for trailing.
> 
> Because there is almost no film out there of the classic KNPV Bouv i thought it would be nice sharing it here.
> ...


Hey, if you want to send me a copy of the video I can probably edit out that beeping sound and send it back


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Rene, do you know of this Kazan is sold to the police of Amsterdam in '80 or '81? There was a Kazan bouv in the police than and he looks a lot like him.


Don't know Selena, will ask father tomorrow, with a little luck he still remembers.



Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Sorry for the bouv lovers, but nowadays there just a heavy poodle to see, and no character anymore.


And i was trying so hard not to step on someones toes. :lol:


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the video. Looks like a nice dog. 
I was only 5 years old when this video was taken....


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

We have some friends that are breeding and training out of this line. 

Carla, with Bram Bowie Casa de Mandingo's IPO III, Sch III, SPH, FH earned the Dutch Working Champion title three times and won the International German Championship, as well. Bred, raised , trained and trialed by Carla and Fred, Bram was known for her tracking ability (100 points in the all-breed championship), lightning fast retrieves and strong protection. 
Bram took IPO I, II, and III titles by the age of two years and competed to 8 years of age. She was winner of IPO I, II, III Dutch Championships.
In IPO III:
1989 2e place
1990 1e place
1991 2e place
1993 1e place
In 1992-1993 she competed at the all breed Dutch Championship of the Netherlands and was Best Bouvier. 
In 1989 International Germanmeister and Cacit Reserve.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> I was only 5 years old when this video was taken....


i wa 2.5 :wink:


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Rene, do you know of this Kazan is sold to the police of Amsterdam in '80 or '81? There was a Kazan bouv in the police than and he looks a lot like him.


Just asked father, but sadly he doesn't recall anymore.
The handler was very keen of this dog, so he tips he didn't sell him.
(if it is important for you i can ask someone who knows for sure)

According to father this was one of the better Bouv's they had, 
Kazan was even a better dog than Marco that i mentioned before.

Best Bouv however he has seen was of Hen Olders (also a member of the same club) called "Duc". (ph1 302 old counting 1973) 
That was a "Real" Bouv he tells me, (note he is extremely modest normally when it comes to those things) 
he had a very heavy bite, as fast as a Mal and a very confident dog.


----------



## Benjamin Maulis (May 27, 2010)

René Hendriks said:


> The Bouv's you see nowadays you can't compere with the old one's...


 
No man also having drunk old straightway desireth new: for he saith, The old is better.


----------



## Benjamin Maulis (May 27, 2010)

John Campbell said:


> We have some friends that are breeding and training out of this line.
> 
> Carla, with Bram Bowie Casa de Mandingo's IPO III, Sch III, SPH, FH earned the Dutch Working Champion title three times and won the International German Championship, as well.


Kazan Bart v Baakenstein
http://www.bouvierpedigrees.com/cgi-bin/geneal.pl?op=tree&index=37722&gens=5&db=bouvier.dbw

Reverse to Bram Bowie and Banjo vom Schwarzen Baren
http://www.bouvierpedigrees.com/cgi-bin/reverse.pl?op=tree&index=37722&gens=5&db=bouvier.dbw

Two pups with Bram x3 and Banjo vom Schwarzen Baren in the 5th generation
http://www.dutcheastdogs.com/BouvPups/bouvPupsGypsyXen2010.htm


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

Dutch East is right up the steet from us and will be helping with the DS when we get him. 
those are the folks i was speaking of. great dogs thats alot of pounds behind a fast bite.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

very interesting... thank you for sharing that. :grin:


----------

